# Somebody Stop Him!



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

This is getting Crazy!
Smitty once again tried to assassinate the assassin!

So there I am, sitting around the house...when I hear a rising chorus of yells...
I look out the window and what do I see!
Smitty, sitting on a white charger, resplendant in his Crusaders armor, and a legion of armored knights on either side of him!
Luckily I had my kilt, claymore, and woad bodypaint nearby! I rapidly prepared and put on a bagpiping cd as I hear Smitty exhorting his army to slay the Scotsman!
As the army surged forward I burst from the house with a bloodcurdling bellow and laid into the throng! My claymore started to sing as it drank blood from the mighty horde, its thirst unquenchable! My berserker rage was unleashed! The streets ran red with blood this day, and after what seemed like hours, a strange calm beset the battlefield....
I panted slowly, and spied Smitty on his horse atop the hill still, I beckoned him forward, but he turned on the steed and fled...
I near collapsed with exhaustion, but I saw a box floating in the blood and entrails...
what secret weapon was this....I dragged the box inside, and with great trepidation opened it...
When I awoke hours later, I was glad the cursed knave had fled, in my stupor I would have been an easy target....beware all, for the dog almost slew the assassin!!!!

Box of Monte Peruvian Fer-de-Lance


2 VR Jubilaums, 2 Alfredo custom rolled Double Ligero Robusto, 1 Each God of Fire Carlito Double Robusto and Carlos Robusto, Padron 1926 #9 Natural


'86 RyJ Churchill Tubo, 5 La Aurora 100 Anos Robusto, 5 La Aurora 1495 Belicoso, 2 Ashton Cabinet #1, and 5 Davidoff Entreactos


PaulMac

oh and YAY ME 500 posts!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r Can a demand for sex be far behind? 

Freaking out of control, unrelenting, massive strikes on you. VS you are a wild man. Congrats Paul.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Holy crap...what a hit!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sonuva.............

Wow! Nice hit Smitty! Wow!

Enjoy, after you dig out of that hole your in PaulMac!:w


:ms NCRM


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Holy crap...what a hit!


:tpd:

nice hit!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Just how many megatons is that bomb!

Congrats on 500.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again - Smity needs medication and sex. 

That is an astonishing bomb. Reminds me of the thrashing he gave me over the summer (thread seems to have disappeared in the crash - pity, I was proud of that one...)

Smitty is dangerous. Seriously.

Nice freeeakin hit Joe!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Did you give him a kidney or something????

Awsome hit and a pretty cool story.


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Jan 11, 2006)

holy shiezen that is crazy.. 

did they deliver that from a low flying c-130?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Good Lord! That's moving in material.... LOL.. WTG Smitty!! Great hit on the MacTool Guy..

Congrats Paul!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Somebody needs to bomb Smitty now. He has nothing left to smoke.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Jesus F'N Christ on a stick!!!!

Nice hit Smitty!


XXX


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> :r Can a demand for sex be far behind?
> 
> Freaking out of control, unrelenting, massive strikes on you. VS you are a wild man. Congrats Paul.


:tpd:

Yay, for you on 500


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Now that's a serious bomb! Nice hit Smitty WTG!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Get Joe somes meds!! He's a bombing lunatic I tell you. Paul's mail box has to be sagging worse than the old ball draggers ya know whats... :r 

Hell of a hit Joe, and congrats tool guy..


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!! I think I just peed myself in excitement, just from looking at those pics!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

When VS hits, someones going to feel it. 2 Jubies just for good measure. LOL.

Well played, my gosh, well played.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Now thats a bomb !!!

Wow. I guess he taught you a lesson.

WTG Smitty !!! That is one awesome hit.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Paul... do you need to call on the union between Scotland and England for some help? Send me those dangerous articles, and I'll bury them somewhere under Birmingham (Promise.)


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Just WOW! That is one major hit. WTG Smitty! Does this mean your engaged?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Major bomb there. Very nice. 


Man when ya thought it could not get worse it does 


Stacey


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Great bomb, Joe. And a heck of a target"


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Freakin' awesome strike Smitty!! Legendary deviousness. Congrats Paul! When you dig out ... enjoy!!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice hit VS - Enjoy the smokes PaulMac!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

PaulMac said:


> This is getting Crazy!
> Smitty once again tried to assassinate the assassin!


Holy SH|T!

A most amazing bomb; haven't seen anything like this in awhile.

-Matt-


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Joe you're off your rocker...
again


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> Joe you're off your rocker...
> again


The rocker went and dissapeared a long time ago blake :r

Paul is a woad, and we all know woads needin bombing


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Sweet jeans and athletic pygmies, that's huge! Nice hit!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great hit Joe!! Just be careful if Paul mentions anything about "frottage" in the inevitable retaliation!!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

good lord!, what a hit, one for the legends!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

What else can be said that hasn't already?? WTG Smitty on a most awesome strike. And on a very deserving gorilla. Now go see your doctor for gods sake before you do something else crazy.  

Congrats to you Oh Kilted one... something ta tuck in your sporran


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Congrats to you Oh Kilted one... something ta tuck in your sporran


Yeah, I gotta clean it out first though...has a spleen in it from the battle


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Yeah, I gotta clean it out first though...has a spleen in it from the battle


Frottage is just good clean fun until someone's spleen gets ripped out, eh Paul? ;-)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> Yeah, I gotta clean it out first though...has a spleen in it from the battle


Nothing quite as gross as a bloody man skirt.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Smitty is at it again. PaulMac you haven't been bombed you have been punked. Smitty all I can say is WOW,Amazing!!!!

CBF


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

But Joe, a bloody sporran is a bloody man PURSE!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Lumpold said:


> But Joe, a bloody sporran is a bloody man PURSE!


who asked you ya limey! lol


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lumpold said:


> But Joe, a bloody sporran is a bloody man PURSE!


I did not know that! Cripes, i'm beginning to see a legimate reason why Scots get no repect. They dress up in man skirts, accesorise with man purses, and go gaga over sheep :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> who asked you ya limey! lol


well, it was either a purse or a highly inefficent early attempt at a jock strap.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> I did not know that! Cripes, i'm beginning to see a legimate reason why Scots get no repect. They dress up in man skirts, accesorise with man purses, and go gaga over sheep :r


yeah, them Italians, they just up there on a pedestal lol


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I did not know that! Cripes, i'm beginning to see a legimate reason why Scots get no repect. They dress up in man skirts, accesorise with man purses, and go gaga over sheep :r


Sheep is the welsh... highland cattle is the Scotsmans domain...


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Sheep is the welsh... highland cattle is the Scotsmans domain...


What purdy hair mmmmmhunhhhhhhhh reckon?

CBF:w


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Sheep is the welsh... highland cattle is the Scotsmans domain...


heh, dosent this cow look like it should be the host of a cow edition of queer eye for the strait guy


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

that cow is called Daisy. note it's a cow and not a bull.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Lumpold said:


> that cow is called Daisy. note it's a cow and not a bull.


I can't believe I helped threadjack my own thread lol


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Ahhh well, at least we ad your permission....


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Wow what a hit. Joe is completely out of control. Fantastic doesn't even begin to describe it. Congrats to you PaulMac. Hope you can dig out from under the rubble.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

PaulMac said:


> I can't believe I helped threadjack my own thread lol


Amazing bomb!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW, I'm speechless... that is a great hit Smitty. Enjoy PaulMac


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Okay Smitty this gots to stop! man your sick cant you see that this isnt good for you people are talking about you saying your crazy and stuff and that you been damaging mail boxs. please get help listen to your friend:SM 
your time is coming biachhehehehe tick tick


----------

